
Advanced Deep Learning with Python - ivan-vasilev-
https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Deep-Learning-Python-next-generation-ebook/dp/B082DHGVT5/
======
ivan-vasilev-
I'm happy to share my recently published book
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082DHGVT5/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082DHGVT5/)
:)

On the computer vision side, you'll find in-depth analysis of CNNs, the most
popular CNN architectures, as well as their applications in object detection,
image segmentation, and GAN models. On the NLP side, we discuss RNNs, language
modelling, sequence-to-sequence models, the attention mechanism, and the
latest in transformers. The book also covers some more exotic topics like
graph neural networks, memory augmented networks, meta-learning, and even
autonomous vehicles. The source code for all examples (along with Jupyter
notebooks) is available at [https://github.com/ivan-vasilev/advanced-deep-
learning-with-...](https://github.com/ivan-vasilev/advanced-deep-learning-
with-python).

P.S. Since the book contains quotations and images from other sources, I have
taken serious measures to avoid any semblance of plagiarism. Not only I have
requested explicit permissions from the authors of each quoted paper (as is
required), but each quotation or cited figure has prominent indication of the
original source. In addition, whenever I have used open-source projects, the
original licensing is preserved and the original source code is clearly linked
from my repository and the book itself.

